# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  جابجایی دانشگاه

## Afsoon_chashman

سلام.
من آزاد چالوسم .کسی هست نزدیکیای کرمانشاه یا خود کرمانشاه با من جا ب جا کنه؟  :Yahoo (2): 
مسافت کلافه ام کرد

----------


## amir 1378

> سلام.
> من آزاد چالوسم .کسی هست نزدیکیای کرمانشاه یا خود کرمانشاه با من جا ب جا کنه؟ 
> مسافت کلافه ام کرد


رتبت چند شد اونجا قبول شدی؟

----------

